# Need fisherman weekdays Port A



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going to be off the week of 1-30 through 2 -3. If we get some decent weather I will be going offshore out of Port A. If your off on weekdays and want to go PM me. Boat is 30' Grady White walk around. I will be trolling for wahoo and bottom fishing for AJs & Grouper.


----------



## R_Aboud (May 26, 2009)

Hey drilher I'm down to go again if you need crew. I went with ya'll a while back I know your son wes


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got laid off, or will be after friday...so im technically free for a bit...hopefully not too long....


----------



## bojotillo (Jun 24, 2008)

I will be off all week, send me a pm with details


----------

